# skid steer weight lifting



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

I'm new to the skid steer market and I am considering buying one. Can anyone give any insight their lifting capacity? Not any one in particular but the difference between "tipping weight" and "operating load rating". For the most part I see the operating load rating is about 1/2 of the tipping weight. Is the operating load the actual lift capacity of the bucket? Do you find you can typically lift more than that??


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

MSS Mow;1488814 said:


> Do you find you can typically lift more than that??


Yes.

When I used to run a S185 bobcat (1850lb ROC), I had no problem unloading a semi load of salt pallets(2500lbs/pallet)...then stacking them on racks 3 high. Granted this was taking the machine to its upper limits, but it could do it.

Some manufacturers underrate their SS's/CTL's ROC more than others.....New Holland & John Deere seem to underrate "on paper" more than others from my experiences. Probably due to longer wheelbases and more weight compared to similar sized machines from other manufacturers.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

MSS Mow;1488814 said:


> . Is the operating load the actual lift capacity of the bucket??


Forgot to answer this.....As far as I know, tipping loads/roc's are measured using the standard bucket that comes with that particular machine.


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

snocrete;1488821 said:


> Yes.
> 
> When I used to run a S185 bobcat (1850lb ROC), I had no problem unloading a semi load of salt pallets(2500lbs/pallet)...then stacking them on racks 3 high. Granted this was taking the machine to its upper limits, but it could do it.
> 
> Some manufacturers underrate their SS's/CTL's ROC more than others.....New Holland & John Deere seem to underrate "on paper" more than others from my experiences. Probably due to longer wheelbases and more weight compared to similar sized machines from other manufacturers.


Snocrete, Thanks a bunch for your feedback!! I'm looking for something used for $15k or under and would like to find something that could lift pallets of salt (the heaviest of anything I'd be lifting).


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

Any feedback on a Bobcat 773?

Here's one I'm looking at.

http://maine.craigslist.org/for/3238906799.html


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

MSS Mow;1488838 said:


> Any feedback on a Bobcat 773?
> 
> Here's one I'm looking at.
> 
> http://maine.craigslist.org/for/3238906799.html


I would be willing to bet there are more 773 Bobcats out there than any other SS made. Good, solid, proven machine.

IMO, $7000 tops for that unit.

Depending on what you plan to do with it, it may be worth your while.??....It looks like it has a heater.?.?..?...but no cab enclosure..??.


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

snocrete;1488842 said:


> I would be willing to bet there are more 773 Bobcats out there than any other SS made. Good, solid, proven machine.
> 
> IMO, $7000 tops for that unit.
> 
> Depending on what you plan to do with it, it may be worth your while.??....It looks like it has a heater.?.?..?...but no cab enclosure..??.


I have not gone to look at it yet so I don't know the details yet.

One other one... http://maine.craigslist.org/grd/3257562970.html

This one is on the upper end of where I wanted to be price wise, but seems to be a better machine plus has a couple attachments already.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

MSS Mow;1488845 said:


> I have not gone to look at it yet so I don't know the details yet.
> 
> One other one... http://maine.craigslist.org/grd/3257562970.html
> 
> This one is on the upper end of where I wanted to be price wise, but seems to be a better machine plus has a couple attachments already.


Looks like a good deal...considering it has a factory cab, heat, plow, forks, & bucket....all you'd need then is some dedicated snow tiresThumbs Up.......offer 16000 and see what happens..

Edit: a quick search turned this one up - http://www.machinerytrader.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=8613173&


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

Ok I'll leave you alone now with all the questions! Thanks a bunch for your advice!! It is much appreciated!


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

No problem.....did you see th elink i posted above?


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

snocrete;1488851 said:


> No problem.....did you see th elink i posted above?


No I missed it the first time around. Nice looking machine. Montana's a bit of a distance for me though. I'm in Maine.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

http://www.machinerytrader.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=8487169&

..........................


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

snocrete;1488887 said:


> http://www.machinerytrader.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=8487169&
> 
> ..........................


That's a nice looking rig. You have any insight on New Holland vs Bobcat? One better than the other?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

MSS Mow;1488961 said:


> That's a nice looking rig. You have any insight on New Holland vs Bobcat? One better than the other?


This better be the right answer Sno...


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

MSS Mow;1488961 said:


> That's a nice looking rig. You have any insight on New Holland vs Bobcat? One better than the other?


Well of course..........Bobcat



WIPensFan;1488977 said:


> This better be the right answer Sno...


That work


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

snocrete;1488978 said:


> Well of course..........Bobcat
> 
> That work


Ohh, thank god, now I can sleep tonight!


----------

